# [SOLVED] Widnows Update Fails



## Knives412 (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a new laptop recently and I have windows vista home premium on it. First time vista user so I'm not fully familiar yet. I haven't done much yet except remove some bloatware and installed a couple programs. But my windows update keep failing now, it installed some updates sucessfully but now I got 8 more left and everytime I run it it says they were installed sucessfully and then i have to restart. When I restart it opens windows and says configuring before I get to the login screen and it sits at 0% for a long time then says it wasn't configured correctly and reverts changes. When I look in the update history it says the error code is 800719E4 for all of the failed updates. What is happening why won't they succeed? Anyone know how to fix this?

BTW I have tried installing the oldest update alone and it still failed. Also I disabled norton internet security that came free with the comp and it still failed (I kinda regret ever installing that but thats neither here nor there).


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*

Hi - 

Welcome.

*0x800719e4* = 6628 ERROR_LOG_FULL 

Many logs in Windows; not sure which one

Check the cbs log \windows\logs\cbs\cbs.log - what is its size?
Check Windows Update log - \windows\windowsupdate.log - size?

What is Hard drive size?
What is space remaining?
Check space w/ Disk management -
START | type *diskmgmt.msc*

RE: NIS - let's get rid of it - certainly not helping here.
Download the Norton Removal Tool; save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Knives412 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*

Alright I got it to work, I removed NIS and then tried to install the oldest update by itself and it succeeded now I'm going through each update by date and they seem to be working, halfway done now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## samanderson (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*



Knives412 said:


> I bought a new laptop recently and I have windows vista home premium on it. First time vista user so I'm not fully familiar yet. I haven't done much yet except remove some bloatware and installed a couple programs. But my windows update keep failing now, it installed some updates sucessfully but now I got 8 more left and everytime I run it it says they were installed sucessfully and then i have to restart. When I restart it opens windows and says configuring before I get to the login screen and it sits at 0% for a long time then says it wasn't configured correctly and reverts changes. When I look in the update history it says the error code is 800719E4 for all of the failed updates. What is happening why won't they succeed? Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> BTW I have tried installing the oldest update alone and it still failed. Also I disabled norton internet security that came free with the comp and it still failed (I kinda regret ever installing that but thats neither here nor there).



Solution: 1. Stop the Automatic Updates service: 

Start > Run > (type in) services.msc > [OK] 
Double-click Automatic Updates > Click on Stop 
(Stopping the service will take a moment) 


2. Delete the contents of the Download folder: 


Start > Run > (type in) %windir%\SoftwareDistribution > [OK] 
Open the Download folder and delete its contents 
Close the window. 


3. Start the Automatic Updates service: 

Start > Run > (type in) services.msc > [OK] 
Double-click Automatic Updates > Click on Start 
(Starting the service will take a moment) 


4: Restart the computer.


----------



## Louis_AREdelman (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*



Knives412 said:


> I bought a new laptop recently and I have windows vista home premium on it. First time vista user so I'm not fully familiar yet. I haven't done much yet except remove some bloatware and installed a couple programs. But my windows update keep failing now, it installed some updates sucessfully but now I got 8 more left and everytime I run it it says they were installed sucessfully and then i have to restart. When I restart it opens windows and says configuring before I get to the login screen and it sits at 0% for a long time then says it wasn't configured correctly and reverts changes. When I look in the update history it says the error code is 800719E4 for all of the failed updates. What is happening why won't they succeed? Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> BTW I have tried installing the oldest update alone and it still failed. Also I disabled norton internet security that came free with the comp and it still failed (I kinda regret ever installing that but thats neither here nor there).


Hi Knives412, I'm Louis and I work with Symantec. Sorry to hear that you were having issues getting Windows updates. Based on some of the information in the thread above, the problem may not have been caused by Norton Internet Security and could have been caused by your Windows firewall settings. Could I get you to give Norton Internet Security 2009 another try? It's won numerous Editor's Choice Awards for being light and fast.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*



Louis_AREdelman said:


> Hi Knives412, I'm Louis and I work with Symantec. Sorry to hear that you were having issues getting Windows updates. Based on some of the information in the thread above, the problem may not have been caused by Norton Internet Security and could have been caused by your Windows firewall settings. Could I get you to give Norton Internet Security 2009 another try? It's won numerous Editor's Choice Awards for being light and fast.



Hi - 

Working with Symantec you should know that NIS knocks out both the Windows Firewall and Windows Defender.

Why not offer Symantec Endpoint to those w/ NIS? I am testing Endpoint and have had relatively few problems by it under Vista SP1 & Windows 7. Certainly no where near the problems caused by NIS 2009 or Norton 360.

I do not advise a re-install of NIS 2009 under any circumstances.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Zappaboss (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*

Louis_AREdelman, There aren't a whole lot of settings in Win Firewall short of turning it off. Norton (Symantec) had a highly respected name for a long time and needs to adjust their product for the times. Vista's been out for to long now to have not seen a change in your application. Win7 is here. But on the other hand I imagine computer repair shops would lose a lot of revenue if you corrected it. Statistics do not lie. You seriously didn't think Microsoft would create a new operating system compatible to NIS & Norton 360. You guys need to bring your engineers back from layoffs.:4-thatsba


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Widnows Update Fails*

I have no issues with Symantec anti-virus itself... so why not offer a 1-on-1 trade-up and give *Knives412* a 1 year "trial" of Symantec anti-virus?

I think that would be a fair trade.

jcgriff2

.


----------

